# New deer blind about finished.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have been working on a new one. It is from 90% recycled material.
Have had the platform up for about a month but other duty's that must be done before cold weather (below 45F) has kept me from making the box part to put on the platform.
Ripped 2x4's into 1 1/2 for the frame work. installed a plastic corrugated board that is a fast food drive way sign, over that I installed some steel I recovered in a building tear down I helped a guy do. Also have some steel a friend gave me who used to build pole barns before 2009.
This side will face west.

This is the south facing which will be the front of the blind with some of the steel on.

Looking in the door, plan is to paint the insides so I don't get hunger from just sitting and thinking of the sandwiches coffee and donuts.
 

The roof is also steel on purlins. I am using that expanding foam to cover the bottom. It will cut down on the noise of rain and also help retain heat in the blind. No picture of that part yet.

Hoping to have it on the platform by Monday.

 Al


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

agree need to paint over the food pics..................


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I put that plastic board up to insulate it from the cold steel. I use those sheets for all kinds of thing.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Great job Al....hope you have a great hunt! I keep saying that I'm gonna build one of those too. Dang, every year I age, the ladder stands become harder to make it all day if necessary. Last year the weather was brutal here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll soon be 68 and it is great to be able to stay out in the woods all day. Can do that just by getting out of the wind. Seems that wind just sucks the heat out of ones body.
After so many years of experience is easy to know when and where the deer are going to be. Only thing that changes is what and where people bait them and the crops in the fields around me.
One year I collected pallets and made a blind mostly from them. Found cutting the nails with a repicitating saw was the best for taking them apart. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

All finished and up on the platform read for use any time but probably won't till at least Saturday the 22nd. when it will have been in place 14 days.

The door end before I installed the door and built the climbing ladder. 
Also if you look close you can see the expanding foam I sprayed on the ceiling to deaden the sound of rain falling if it were to warm up enough to rain.



This is the front side before I installed the window.



You can just barely see the stump on the left. It was a big dead Ash tree I cut so it wouldn't blow down on the blind. I have got 3 pick up loads of wood from it so far about 4 face cord. I have about one more load left.



This is the west side standing about the middle of the old creek bed. The present creek bed is another 20 yards from where I was taking the picture.



This is the east side which over looks a bunch of Oak trees and a little itty bitty pound.



 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good, get some green, brown, black, paint and camo it up a little when finished


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Nice work! I like how you have the platform for entry - makes it safe. Good idea with the foam! I would bet you did not have to spend a fortune on this either.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just some of the lumber, screws, expanding foam, hinges and some flat black paint was the cost. 

I had bought the 4x4x8' post and use it with the 2x6x8' to make a set up to split a tractor to change the clutch.

Why spend money to camo it up? the deer already know it is there and it hasn't bothered them so they could care less.


I sort of like the red panels and is why I used them on every side except the door side. Any fool that can't see it shouldn't be allowed to even hold a empty gun.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

how are you anchoring the 4x4 posts ?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the red panels too. I was thinking of maybe sun glare on the aluminum, might not be a problem..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The six 4x4 up right post are on skids, if you look at the one picture of the front you can see them on the left side.
I do plan on putting a rail on the porch also at some point.

You can see the skids on this one real well. It is in my front yard so the wind really whips it.



 Al


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I use the same style blinds but I keep them on the ground sure beats the expensive store bought jobbers


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> ...plan is to paint the insides so I don't get hunger from just sitting and thinking of the sandwiches coffee and donuts.
> l



lolololol!!!!! f'sure! After a while of sitting in that stand, my stomach would growl too much and probably sound like a pack of junkyard dogs... and spook deer for miles.

Good job building it...it's even better seeing how it was made of 90% salvaged materials! :thumb:


.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like them sitting in the air so I shoot down in my congested hunting area.
Have used it just once in 15 days. don't care for the ladder I built. going to redo it with rungs closer together.


 Al


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

lololol @ congested hunting area... 

Speaking of...that has happened only once in my life, while bowhunting...(so many deer! which one!?! which one!?!) Then I blew it all to..... when I experienced an embarrassing case of the "Buck Fever" shakes. It was the weirdest thing that ever happened to me. I thought I was going to fall out of my tree. 

.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> I like them sitting in the air so I shoot down in my congested hunting area.
> Have used it just once in 15 days. don't care for the ladder I built. going to redo it with rungs closer together.
> Al


What I found that works well is to have the top of the bottom rung 12" off the ground. Then have the top of the next rung at 27", then 42", then 57", etc so they are spaced 15" apart on center. This is a vertical ladder, however. 

For your slanted ladder, you probably want spacing more like stair steps.

For higher stands, I have started going with two levels at no more than 6 ft per level. I climb up one, then the other. Just a safety thing, but I like this much more than being up 12 ft and slipping off. Also, I can place my weapon up on the next level without having to climb with it or tow it up on a rope. Seems you could do this type of thing with yours. Build a little deck on a lower level and use two vertical ladders.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My other blinds have the steps 15 inches at the top spacing they work great with my old tired knees.
Have 4 days before Muzzle loader season to fix it. I can sit in one of my blinds and see 3 pop up blinds on my north line and my blind is on the south line. Nuttin I can do as they are on their own property and the law doesn't have any easement rules. 

 Al


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

That is SWEET!!!

Check these out:

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b8/0d/d0/b80dd077782add89cd9d449bc0bfe49e.jpg

http://www.freedeerstandplans.com/deer-hunting-box-stands.html


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Got any updates for us, how did you do during muzzle..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

After playing with the Muzzle loaders for 40 years. Follow the link.


http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/deer-hunting/after-40-years-of-muzzle-loading/

 Al


----------

